# NREMT question



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

I took my test at 10am EST. When would the results be posted and how do I find them on the website. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

I took my NREMT at 11am EST today, and was wondering if anyone could tell me about what time the results would be posted. Also when you go to the website where they would be located at. Thanks.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same site you went to when you got your Authorization to Test letter.  After logging in, you should see a registration number under your name in the top left-hand corner.  Means, you passed.

I took my test at around 10:30 and saw my results by 4:00 the same afternoon.


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

ok. Thanks. So if I passed it will have a number under my name once I log in or when I go to the my certification tab.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, "B" or "P", depending on test.


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

It was B


----------



## Sasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow this topic looks familiar could swear i saw it in ems talk

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

See image


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok. Thanks.  So will it say failed if I failed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Duplicate threads merged.



Not sure.  That notification may be by letter, not positive it would say it on the website.  I know that I took my test on a Wednesday, and had my letter, card and certificate in my mailbox that Friday.  So, it's quick.


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 15, 2011)

cool. Hopefully I passed it. Been waiting a month to take it, and I really need to pass it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2011)

dstevens58 said:


> Not sure.  That notification may be by letter, not positive it would say it on the website.  I know that I took my test on a Wednesday, and had my letter, card and certificate in my mailbox that Friday.  So, it's quick.



Any reason you quoted me instead of the OP?:unsure:


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 15, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> Any reason you quoted me instead of the OP?:unsure:



My apologies.....should have watched where I was clicking.  :wacko:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2011)

No worries.


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well Hoss, how did it come out?


----------

